# Happy Birthday DarkLore



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Happy Birthday !


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Happy BDay! Hope it is a good one!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

happy birthday


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Thanks yall.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday Darklore!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Happy happy Birthday!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Aw, Happy Birthday to a great Make/Take buddy!!! Remind me to get all the girls to give you a birthday spanking at our next meeting!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Happy birthday to another Gemini!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday dear DarkLore!
Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Happy (belated) Birthday!!!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Happy Belated Birthday !!


----------



## ghubertu (Apr 10, 2009)

Hope your birthday was filled with mass quantities of money and fun!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Hope you had a BIG day Darklore!!


----------

